# Strepsils



## ericac (Apr 17, 2009)

Hello. I finished my 2 week wait today and got a BFP this morning. Feel very lucky but nervous as well. 
Sorry to bother you but i have got a really sore thoat and have some strepsils cool in the house- active ingredients 2,4-Dichlorobenzyl alcohol 1.2mg and amylmetacresol 0.6mg. Would it be safe to take one?
Many thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi fuzzybear,

Hope the throat is a bit better by now   Strepsils should be fine to take but generally best just to keep taking warm fluids.

Congrats on your BFP  

Maz x


----------

